# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Première vidéo de l'iPhone

## La Rédaction

Parce que c'est mieux quand ça bouge (c'est ce que me dit toujours ma femme), voilà une vidéo de l'iPhone en mouvement. Il tourne, il tourne, il tourne, il tourne encore... Je crois que je vais vomir.








Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## ZX8-1

C'est beau .. c'est APPLE .....  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Paul Verveine

Bel objet, on voit rien sur la vidéo si ce n'est qu'il est très large...

----------


## Craignos monster

bôôôôôô    ::o:  

l'est forte cette pomme...

----------


## Burzum

Je reste sur le N95 ...

----------


## lemanruss

on se rend compte quand même qu'ils ont pris une très sérieuse avance sur tous les autres fabriquant de mobile.

En tout cas j'adhère au concept, même si je pense que l'on devrai attendre la génération suivante (à mon avis la consommation du bousin doit être problématique


PS: effectivement il m'a l'air super large.

----------


## Paul Verveine

il ne tient que 5h en vidéo...

----------


## Burzum

> on se rend compte quand même qu'ils ont pris une très sérieuse avance sur tous les autres fabriquant de mobile.


Avance où ça ?!! Je lis des divx et des mp3, je surfe sur internet et je lis avec des qtek depuis 2 ans ?!

----------


## GeT@FiX

La vraie video de l'iPhone 

http://blog.macgeneration.com/archives/200...e2%80%99iphone/

----------


## lemanruss

> Avance où ça ?!! Je lis des divx et des mp3, je surfe sur internet et je lis avec des qtek depuis 2 ans ?!


Niveau design et accessibilité, si...

Du moins, je ne connais pas de mobile qui permet d'allier tout ce que peut proposer apple dans cet objet.

Bref, si je me trompe, je serait ravi de changer d'avis.

----------


## 7n7

Comment il a l'air de galérer le photographe !   ::XD:: 
Sinon, la bête est jolie, le concept du "tout tactil" est sympa aussi (même si ça doit déjà exister), pas de perte de place avec des boutons. Après, il reste le prix...

----------


## Burzum

> Niveau design et accessibilité, si...
> 
> Du moins, je ne connais pas de mobile qui permet d'allier tout ce que peut proposer apple dans cet objet.
> 
> Bref, si je me trompe, je serait ravi de changer d'avis.


Le Nokia N95 qui sort bientot fait wi-fi, APN 5MPx et GPS dans 120 grammes ... et ils est 3G/3G+ ! Bientot disponible avec forfait orange donc beaucoup moins cher ...

----------


## Paul Verveine

l'apple aussi sera vendu avec forfait...

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Je reste sur le N95 ...


Attention tu vas le casser.   ::ninja::  

C'est quand même pas la même came ; le N95 a un écran plus petit, non tactile, 
une résolution de 320 * 240, pas de mémoire embarquée...
Pour le reste, un vrai APN à 100 euros fera de meilleures photos et le GPS ne m'intéresse pas 
(sur un vélo, on a l'air con avec un GPS)

Sinon, l'iPhone est cher, même hors de prix en fait, 599 € avec abonnement c'est du lourd   ::|:

----------


## Curdent

de toute j'ai deja :
un vrai apn
un vrai lecteur mp4
un telephone qui marche
un laptop

Franchement je comprend pas l'interet d'avoir du tout en 1, quand au final ca rend de la mrd pour tout   ::huh::  

Enfin bon, j'imagine déjà les milions de C  ::ninja::  qui vont raquer la dedans parce que 'tu comprends c'est beau, c'est trop bien Apple'

Monde de   ::sad::

----------


## Burzum

Y zont deja bien vendu des millions d'ipod alors que des trucs plus performants existe si je ne m'abuse ... le ZEN vision est quand bien plus performant ...

----------


## Paul Verveine

si j'achète c'es juste parce qaue je le trouve beau par contre si le prix baisse pas et que l'autonomie est pourri j'irais ailleurs...

----------


## Seldoon182

Hum... il faud mieu attendre la réaction foireuse de Microsoft avant de prendre position !

----------


## Paul Verveine

perso j'attends la réponse de samsung qui pourrait me faire changer d'avis

----------


## ElGato

Oooh, un nid à troll.

Je trouve ce machin très cher et donc ciblé uniquement vers les nuées de connards qui trouvent un intérêt aux smartphones.
Cela dit, faut bien avouer que c'est beau, ç'a l'air très ergonomique, l'écran totalement tactile et multi-touch est unique au monde, y'a quand même beaucoup de place (pour un téléphone), et tout ça dans un truc relativement petit. En plus, et à moins que les vidéos soient pipeautées, ç'a l'air très réactif et rapide.
Autrement dit, pour quelqu'un qui a suffisamment d'argent, c'est le truc idéal. Accessoirement, l'autonomie est plutôt pas mal (à mi-chemin entre le téléphone et le baladeur, exactement ce qu'on lui demande).

Par contre, ça me ferait chier qu'ils adaptent pas leur écran de folie aux iPod...

----------


## jhb

Sur le monde : 
- 499 dollars (380 euros) pour 4 Go
- 599 dollars (460 euros) pour 8 Go
avec un abonnement de deux ans à un opérateur téléphonique américain. 
L'iPhone devrait être disponible dès juin aux Etats-Unis, en fin d'année en Europe et pas avant 2008 au Japon.

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-...1-849972,0.html

----------


## KiwiX

> - 499 dollars (380 euros) pour 4 Go
> - 599 dollars (460 euros) pour 8 Go


Le genre de truc que tu n'oseras pas sortir dans le métro quoi.  ::mellow::  

Ils en ont parlés aux infos ce soir. Il a une bonne bouille. Et les possibilités vont plaire. A coup sûr, un instrument de g33k, comme tout ce que fait Apple  ::ninja::

----------


## Maxwell

C'est marrant, ca fait le prix d'une PS3   ::ninja::

----------


## Paul Verveine

> C'est marrant, ca fait le prix d'une PS3


alors au choix une ps3 ou un iphone ?

----------

